# help wit ma packard bell laptob



## viktur (Feb 14, 2010)

is nt powerin an d power pack i use am nt 2sure of d voltage output (19v/18.5./or15v)...I cant find d old adpter.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please click on your username and update your basic location so we know if we have a language issue to work around. 

I am not sure I understand your problem? Has the voltage converter you are using failed? Why would you be looking for the old one if you bought a new one to replace it? Do you have access to a voltage tester to make sure the adapter is your problem and not an internal power supply having failed?

The voltage and polarity for what you need should be formed right into the plastic of the female connector?


----------



## viktur (Feb 14, 2010)

*packard bell power pack*

i am not sure of the other power pack am using now is 19v...the old one was bad! an i did not cheak the voltage b4 i dispose it .(its was vry hurt an was somking .when i try 2 open d capasitor inside has burst) the battery of the laptob is 11v... i just need the rite output voltage. i dnt think its 19v bcos is not working.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at the female plug on the back of your computer. There should be a tiny little diagram near it, molded with the plastic, showing what voltage you should plug into it. It will also have a diagram showing the polarity expected.

I still fear I am having a language problem with you. Can you at least post the country in which you live to your account? Just click on your username. I hate to sound harsh but I cannot spend more time trying to help you until you do.


----------



## viktur (Feb 14, 2010)

sdsester am sry about my language problem u say i have. am a nigerian. not to educated .but just a husler try 2 fix thing and get paid...Plzzz bear with my language problem... The only diagram i found is the under the battery. I have also cheak the polarity. Inside the female is + / outside is negative.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the voltage of the battery? Now that you know the polarity, that is what you need to match.

There was a place near where I used to live that junked old computers and recycled them to get at the precious metals. The place had bins full of old power adapters they would give away or sell for next to nothing.

I cannot remember if I read it on this site or another but hotels are also good sources for power and charging cords for computers and phones. People forget them when checking out of their rooms.

Good luck! I fear at some point you put the wrong voltage to the computer power supply and burned it out.

Where I am? PB computers are the worst and nobody would bother fixing them.


----------

